
E-Waste Innovator Will Go to Jail for Making Windows Restore Disks - montrose
https://gizmodo.com/e-waste-innovator-will-go-to-jail-for-selling-windows-r-1825518742
======
mwnivek
Larger discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921634)

------
dleslie
The real crime was undermining Microsoft's cycle for selling new licenses.

------
vivekd
>As a result, Lundgren pleaded guilty to two of 21 charges, conspiracy and
copyright infringement

I don't understand why he pleaded guilty - the testimony about the data being
worth 0 means nothing with a plea of guilty.

------
rapnie
big business against small people with great ideas..

